# Mathews guys are gonna LOVE this target!



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Shipping to dealers now .....


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

Trying to find out more about this target and was unable to find it...even on the Mathews web page. Im tired every year spending money for maybe a season of shooting and being let down when i start blowing thru them. I purchased a spyder web target for 159 plus shipping.. very pricey,but very impressed,and its made in Michigan. I am a Mathews fan and shoot a DXT so when i saw youre post it got me curious. I would emagine its pretty pricey as well.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I also have a Spyderweb and love it but you know I gotta have one of these! I'm hearing about $70. 

_One finger at a time ....._


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

70 ish....not bad if it has the same Mathews quality,wonder what the size is. How long have you had youre spyder web and what size did u get? Ive only had mine for a couple weeks.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

perchoholic said:


> 70 ish....not bad if it has the same Mathews quality,wonder what the size is. How long have you had youre spyder web and what size did u get? Ive only had mine for a couple weeks.


It's basically a glorified Morrell bag target......should hold up just fine.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Has one on the floor. Didn't check the price when I was there last night, but it looks like it'd be good stopper!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Ack said:


> It's basically a glorified Morrell bag target......should hold up just fine.


X2......Morrells makes some good stuff.......Mack


----------



## Rugged Cross Outdoors (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I saw the Mathews bag target at an archery shop for $65 last week. It looks like a good target for the money.


----------

